# Happy Thanksgiving!



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2019)

We know @Marie5656 's plans.... what are yours?


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 22, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> We know @Marie5656 's plans.... what are yours?



Wait...what am I doing?    LOL.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 22, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving to all. We are leaving on Wednesday to visit my daughter and family who live on the outskirts of Washington DC, about a 5 hour drive from New Jersey. Plan to stay until Sunday and visit the Smithsonian Institute also.  Fun time with the grand kids.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 22, 2019)

A quiet day at home.







Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 22, 2019)

We're making the long trip to one of daughter's home for Thanksgiving.  If the traffic is light we should be able to make the trip in 12 minutes.  She's "all the way over" in another town. 10 miles, mostly expressway.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2019)

Wishing everyone a peaceful and pleasant Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Buckeye (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm kinda cooking dinner at home for my lovely SO and myself.  Turkey breast in the oven, everything else in the microwave.  All the usual good stuff, except for the traditional  pumpkin pie.  We can eat it, but not really fans.  Maybe a nice pecan pie instead.

Hard to cook for just the two of us.  My son and family are 900 miles away.  Her son and family are only 20 miles away but "have other plans"....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2019)

I did buy a turkey on sale, Honeysuckle White (.47 per pound), but it will stay in the freezer until we're in the mood, anytime in the coming year.  Might have charcoal grilled St. Louis ribs, king crab legs....or??  Not sure yet what we'll have, just the two of us.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2019)

As of this moment I have no plans except to count my blessings...


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2019)

When you were little did you spend Thanksgiving at the kid's table in the kitchen or at the adult's table in the dining room? 

I remember the year I was banned from the kid's table.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> When you were little did you spend Thanksgiving at the kid's table in the kitchen or at the adult's table in the dining room?
> 
> I remember the year I was banned from the kid's table.
> 
> View attachment 82506


OMG, I used to do that!! LOL


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 24, 2019)

I sat at the kids' table until I was about 8 or so, but with younger cousins who graduated from high chairs to chairs at the table, there wasn't room for my older brother and me so we were promoted.


----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> When you were little did you spend Thanksgiving at the kid's table in the kitchen or at the adult's table in the dining room?
> 
> I remember the year I was banned from the kid's table.
> 
> View attachment 82506


They make your fingers look like these mushrooms.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> When you were little did you spend Thanksgiving at the kid's table in the kitchen or at the adult's table in the dining room?
> 
> I remember the year I was banned from the kid's table.
> 
> View attachment 82506


I wish I knew someone like you when I was a kid. Most were too tame for me.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Catlady (Nov 27, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> A quiet day at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geez Bea, is THAT the best looking date you could get?


----------



## Catlady (Nov 27, 2019)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all of you my invisible friends of the forum!


----------



## Tommy (Nov 27, 2019)

I wish you all a most joyous Thanksgiving.  If you're traveling, please be careful and come back safely.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## AnnieA (Nov 27, 2019)

Just put the turkey in a salt solution and set it out on the back porch to brine overnight!

Tomorrow it's:









There are variations to this prayer (and sorry this is an ad, but it's pretty!) ...some say family, the home around us and other similar things.  Picked the friends version because I'm thankful for SF friends!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 82825


Hey look, there's @Aunt Bea and Opie before he went bald!


----------



## Catlady (Nov 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Hey look, there's @Aunt Bea and Opie before he went bald!


Isn't that a shame, and he was so adorable in the show.  He is a very talented director now.


----------



## Repondering (Nov 27, 2019)

I'll be alone.  Last year it was at a nursing home with my mother who had 44 days left to live.  This will be easier.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2019)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!*


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)

Repondering said:


> I'll be alone.  Last year it was at a nursing home with my mother who had 44 days left to live.  This will be easier.


You'll be with us later in the day/evening!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 28, 2019)

I am very interested to know more about Thanksgiving and what it represents to the Countries that celebrate this special time.
I am English and never been to the USA and been to Canada but not at this time of the year.

When does Thanksgiving commence? It sounds a lovely time and Christmas for us in the UK starts nearer the Day December 25th


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 28, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> When does Thanksgiving commence?


In our house, it starts at noon on Thanksgiving day..


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 28, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> In our house, it starts at noon on Thanksgiving day..



...and when does this Day officially start on the calendar, Ken?


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 28, 2019)

A quiet day, just the two of us.  Wishing you all a grand Thanksgiving!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> ...and when does this Day officially start on the calendar, Ken?


It's always on the 4th Thursday of November, Crackerjack. This year, it falls on the 28th, like it did when my son was born.

The English settler's crop was succesful, so they offered prayers of thanksgiving and made a feast.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Catlady (Nov 28, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> This year, it falls on the 28th, like it did when my son was born.



Interesting.  My daughter was born on Thanksgiving day the 28th in 1963.  I called her my Turkey Baby.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 28, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> I am very interested to know more about Thanksgiving and what it represents to the Countries that celebrate this special time.
> I am English and never been to the USA and been to Canada but not at this time of the year.
> 
> When does Thanksgiving commence? It sounds a lovely time and Christmas for us in the UK starts nearer the Day December 25th


Here's some history about the first Thanksgiving :
https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/25/health/pilgrim-survival-disease-conversation-wellness/index.html


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Interesting.  My daughter was born on Thanksgiving day the 28th in 1963.  I called her my Turkey Baby.


I called my son the same thing LOL! Today, we'll have B-Day as well as Thanksgiving.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 28, 2019)

Thank you Catlady for the link and info about this special day. Very interesting and factual especially when it starts. I live near Boston in the UK and a pleasant old town swathed in history and the River Witham flows from the town into the North Sea. The church is St Boltolph nicknamed The Stump  and maybe because of the very tall spire.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 28, 2019)

Staying home and having a fairly simple ham, sweet potato, salad, and pumpkin pie dinner. 

We are pretty busy with our new Bichons puppy. Selective memory made us forget what the first few days and nights are like when a new puppy joins the household. 

Daisy is so unbelievably cute, and energetic. We are having a super thanksgiving!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I did buy a turkey on sale, Honeysuckle White (.47 per pound), but it will stay in the freezer until we're in the mood, anytime in the coming year.  Might have charcoal grilled St. Louis ribs, king crab legs....or??  Not sure yet what we'll have, just the two of us.


My husband made a roast for us yesterday in the oven, first browned in on the stove top and then baked it on low for around 5 hours.  He's watching football today, so it's been in the oven warming, should be ready to eat in another hour or so.  Baked with it is gold potatoes, onions, celery and carrots.  Have a bottle of wine to go along with our little holiday dinner, this wine is only around for a week or two each year in the store.

Hope everyone is enjoying their Thanksgiving dinner today.


----------



## george-alfred (Nov 28, 2019)

A Happy Thanksgivings day to all you Americans from an Englishman--have a good day


----------

